# Americans under the Trump adminstration Jan21/17 to Jan 20/21



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Some of us may have heard his rhetorical inaguration speech...cumlulated at the very end with his famous red hat slogan "Let's Make America Great Again"
of which he probably has managed to give away at least half of his initial order of around "50 million", in the hopes that he has enough supporters in his cause. America is divided now more than it ever has been
since their Civil War. Not sure if there are other underlying causes or his sheer arrogance and demeanor
in public speaking. 

But if his speech is any indication, he is facing a long and difficult 4 years in office to get the American economic machine rolling again and restore power and jobs back to the people as he claims.

So what can be expected from his adminstration in the next 4 years?

1. Gradual implementation of his trade protectionist ideas and policies?

2. Getting their economy back on it's feet again by buying American made goods and creating jobs to produce these rather than rely on offshore or Canada/Mexico?

3. Start incentives to create even more jobs for all the unemployed unskilled labour market?

4. Set up laws for more gun control and reducing the high murder/crime rate?

5. Create a more affordable to the average American health care system after repealing ObamaCare?

6. Lower taxes on the middle income workers?

7. Increase more survellience and more spending on the military to "wipe out the islamic terrorists off the face of the earth"

8.Transfer power to the people from the central gov't in Washington?

9. Stop pretty much most immigration, especially from Middle East countries.

10. Kill the Free trade deal set up between Canada, Mexico and the US.

11. Build that wall.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ 12. Civil unrest - already started yesterday with the protests.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

^13.

Start a war--sure-fire way to increase patriotism,distract from domestic problems,increase loyalty and stay in office


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I look at his cabinet appointments of billionaires and multi-millionaires, Trump's refusal to divulge his taxes, to which foreign countries he owes debt, and continuing to operate his businesses through his family............and I see the pigs getting fatter as they gorge at the public trough.

Do Trump supporters really believe that all those wealthy people with dubious past histories, have suddenly found religion ?


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

carverman said:


> So what can be expected from his adminstration in the next 4 years?





> 1. Gradual implementation of his trade protectionist ideas and policies?


Probably will, but may meet with some legislative resistance.



> 2. Getting their economy back on it's feet again by buying American made goods and creating jobs to produce these rather than rely on offshore or Canada/Mexico?


Would have to offer carrot ( low corp tax ) or stick ( tariffs ) to convince companies to do so. Price of goods might increase == inflation.



> 3. Start incentives to create even more jobs for all the unemployed unskilled labour market?


Abolish minimum wage, let companies run sweat shops. Unskilled workers would no longer be able to afford the new American-made goods.



> 4. Set up laws for more gun control and reducing the high murder/crime rate?


What? And lose a large part of his base that he told "Hillary will take your guns". The second amendment is the word of God.



> 5. Create a more affordable to the average American health care system after repealing ObamaCare?


Possible, but not if it upsets the Big-Pharma lobby.



> 6. Lower taxes on the middle income workers?


Sure, but they still won't be able to afford the inflated prices of goods.



> 7. Increase more surveillance and more spending on the military to "wipe out the Islamic terrorists off the face of the earth"


With all these tax cuts, where will the money come from? More debt? Sure, then they can tell their creditors to take .10 on the $1. Meanwhile, the terrorists 
will make themselves harder to find - except ISIS that wants an all-out confrontation.




> 8.Transfer power to the people from the central gov't in Washington?


Sure, maybe make voting like it's done on reality TV.




> 9. Stop pretty much most immigration, especially from Middle East countries.


Probably very soon. If I were a recent immigrant from the M.E. I wouldn't be signing any long-term lease or loan.



> 10. Kill the Free trade deal set up between Canada, Mexico and the US.


Probably want to re-negotiate to get a better deal for the U.S. Don't know what that will look like, or how long it will take, but we in Canada had better start thinking
hard about making new trade alliances in other places.



> 11. Build that wall.


For sure - with American labour and materials too!


and...


> 12. Civil unrest - already started yesterday with the protests


Nothing new here, it's a 1st amendment right to protest. Hope that it doesn't get out of hand as it's done before.



> 13. Start a war--sure-fire way to increase patriotism,distract from domestic problems,increase loyalty and stay in office


Unfortunately very true. Hope it's not with Canada, or that it escalates to global, or nuclear.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

14. Breathtaking levels of corruption and incompetence in the Russian Puppet administration. Everything that has happened between his election and inauguration advertises a total lack of commitment to ethical behaviour.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

First day........remove references to climate change and civil rights policies from the White House webpage.

Sign documents to alter the funding of Obamacare. Sign documents for perhaps the most morally challenged cabinet in US history. 

The White House webpage now affirms Second Amendment rights. 

And........Trump signed a repeal of the mortgage fee reduction which saved Americans $500 a year.

Send letters to Mexico and Canada advising that NAFTA will be reopened.

The direction of the Trump government is becoming more clear. There is no need for them to pretend anymore.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...apparently the man doesn't take a drink ... with so many politicians on the booze, I'll give him credit for that...


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ...apparently the man doesn't take a drink ... with so many politicians on the booze, I'll give him credit for that...


How is that a credit? Having a drink is a great way to relax and ponder one's beliefs. He's obviously rarely done that.

Of course, he's a cocaine fuelled alleged rapist who has admitted to sexual assault. Once you're down in that gutter trying to give some one credit for anything feels like splitting hairs.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ...apparently the man doesn't take a drink ... with so many politicians on the booze, I'll give him credit for that...


He's a perennial liar, so we cannot conclude that he is necessarily abstemious.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

none said:


> How is that a credit? Having a drink is a great way to relax and ponder one's beliefs. He's obviously rarely done that.
> 
> Of course, he's a cocaine fuelled alleged rapist who has admitted to sexual assault. Once you're down in that gutter trying to give some one credit for anything feels like splitting hairs.


The reality is that light/moderate drinking is OK but a relatively large % of politicians are heavy drinkers-which is a major problem-and if you are a heavy drinker the booze has likely kicked the crap out of your mind and body by Trump's age (70).


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

andrewf said:


> 14. Breathtaking levels of corruption and incompetence in the Russian Puppet administration. Everything that has happened between his election and inauguration advertises a total lack of commitment to ethical behaviour.


I will say one thing for Putin and the Russians-they are lousy at running their own country but they are fantastic at running other countries (TrumpUSA, Brexit,France,Germany,Italy).


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Trump's choice for secretary of defence is interesting to say the least...another "war hawk". 
Mad Dog Mathis...he's willing to go after any Islamic terrorists that cause any problem to the US. Only Congress will be able to stop him.



> Mattis occasionally has come under scrutiny for impolitic remarks. Most notably, he said in 2005 during a panel discussion in San Diego that “*it’s fun to shoot some people” and “I like brawling,” *drawing criticism from the Marine commandant at the time, Gen. Michael Hagee.





> "If I was a jihadist, I'd be digging a tunnel down into the basement and be 60 days into it when they take office."





> Historically, in order to prevent against military dictatorship or the possibility of a coup, the framers of the U.S. Constitution baked in provisions to ensure civilians control the military. That means selecting Mattis would require a waiver, or congressional approval, to change the law stipulating a secretary of defence must have left active duty at least seven years ago.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/mad-dog-james-mattis-trump-defense-secretary-steady-hand-1.3879444


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Nelley said:


> I will say one thing for Putin and the Russians-they are lousy at running their own country but they are fantastic at running other countries (TrumpUSA, Brexit,France,Germany,Italy).


They are not running those countries, they are engaging in sabotage. Putin doesn't want Russian Puppet to succeed, he wants him to weaken America and the West.

Russian Puppet's goal is to enrich himself and flatter his ego. He is pure id.


----------

